# Engine swap



## klkordzi (10 mo ago)

I have a 536.882601 with a blown engine. I also have a running 536.909400 and was wondering if the engine from the 909400 will swap to the 882601?


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

Are they both the same?


----------



## Tony-chicago (Feb 10, 2021)

Not gamiliar enough to know. Do you get a lot of snow.
Shaft, mount, single or double, height....etc. they may very well fit but need info


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

The first blower has (if I'm correct) a Tecumseh 7 HP while the 2d one I think has a clone engine on it but unsure. Very hard to tell if the engines will swap or not without getting out the tape measure and doing some measuring. If I'm right, I don't expect it will be a simple swap, assuming they will interchange without a number of mods being made to make it work. If I'm right on the first blower, assuming you get a early Tecumseh with the same diameter crank plus assuming it has the engine riser plate on it, then pretty much any Tecumseh single or dual shaft engine from 7hp to 10hp should interchange with the existing engine as far as I can tell.
Good luck.


----------



## klkordzi (10 mo ago)

I was able to look up the model of the 882601 blower with the blown engine on Sears Parts direct and the owners manual indicates that the engine is a 9hp Tecumseh engine. I can't find an owners manual for the 909400 blower though. I will take some pictures and measure the base of both motors.


----------



## klkordzi (10 mo ago)

Here are some pictures of the two engines. The black one is the blown engine is listed in the owners manual as a model 143.019003 and from what I was able to find out, is a Tecumseh 9hp motor. I haven't a clue as to what the orange (running) engine is.  I did measure the bolt pattern for the base and both engines have the same center to center measurement for the mounting bolts.


----------



## db130 (Feb 16, 2013)

While 143.019003 does come up as a 9hp engine, that black engine is most definitely not a 9hp engine, nor does it look like a 143.019003.

Here's what a 143.019003 looks like:









Tecumseh HMSK90 9HP Engine 143.019003 B649 | eBay


This is a USED item.



www.ebay.com


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

The red engine looks like a 5 HP while the black one you said was a 9 HP. The ones I've had, the 5 has twin shafts while the 9 has a single, that should not be an issue if going to a single shaft blower (just don't use the 2d shaft). What will be a problem is the crank diameter and height likely are different between the 2 engines. You'd have to put a riser on the blower frame to mount the 5 HP and the bolt holes won't line up and the 9 has a pulley for 2 belts while the 5 has a single and because the cranks have different sizes you'd either need to get a sleeve or another pulley (assume the crank is long enough).
Discounting things like linkages, etc. it is not a swap I'd typically do. Look for another large frame Tecumseh (7 hp or larger) and it should be a drop on. Also going from a 9 hp to 5 could leave you with a rather anemic blower IMO.
I have brought up swapping for something like a Preditor as that would take more changes to make it fit, and that's another discussion.


----------



## klkordzi (10 mo ago)

Thanks for the feedback. The more I think about this the more I'm leaning toward getting a higher powered engine to replace the blown engine and sell the running snowblower. I originally bought it for $50 and the engine on it does seem to be underpowered.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

You definitely want to put some XTrac snow tires on it and get rid of those slick lawn tires.


----------

